
Arsenal, the Smart Camera Assistant - caiobegotti
https://witharsenal.com/
======
caiobegotti
I've never heard about this device before and I just learned about it today as
friends pointed out they're kickstarting Arsenal 2 and it looks pretty neat
software-wise: [http://kck.st/3aX6iKM](http://kck.st/3aX6iKM)

I wonder if all camera brands support the same features of if those are brand-
dependent as SDK varies across models. Also, if it's all "AI" magic software,
it could be embedded (via licensing) into DSLRs or even smartphones... maybe?

~~~
sam_bristow
The arsenal v1 looks like it's a Linux-based system [1] running on an
Allwinner CPU [2].

It seems like (at least in the past) they were using gphoto 2.0 for the actual
camera-control parts.

They don't seem to be taking licence compliance very seriously as there's
_nothing_ I can find that lists the various software components they're using.

[1]
[http://witharsenal.com/blog/february-2020-update/](http://witharsenal.com/blog/february-2020-update/)
[2] [https://fccid.io/2AOYX-NOYP1/Internal-Photos/Internal-
Photos...](https://fccid.io/2AOYX-NOYP1/Internal-Photos/Internal-
Photos-3833185)

------
foldr
It's an interesting device but the reviews I've seen have been pretty mixed. I
think fundamentally the problem is that it is very hard for a small company to
compete with the extremely advanced image processing now in smartphones.
People are used to absolutely flawless HDR blending, for example.

